# Crash application iPhone



## Samcrdl (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de poster des messages dans des forums mais je dois vous avouer que sur ce coup si, je suis dans une impasse.
Cela fait maintenant un bon moment qu'une application en particulier ne se lance plus sur mon iPhone, quand je clique dessus, il y a un écran de chargement et hop, elle crash, retour à l'écran d’accueil. Récemment j'ai essayé d'installer une autre application du même développeur, à ma surprise générale, l'application ne fonctionnait pas non plus (pour information, les applications c'est Exoty Tarot, et Exoty Belote). 
Petite précision : lorsque je vais dans les réglages de mon téléphone et que je me déconnecte de mon compte Apple, miracle, l'application fonctionne. De même quand je change de compte Apple (j'en avais crée un autre pour tester). L'application marchait au tout début, quand je l'avais installé.
J'ai été voir dans les paramètres (rapport de crash) et je constate que le code d'erreur c'est EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT). 
J'ai fait des recherches là-dessus, je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé une réelle solution. 
J'ai réinitialisé mon téléphone, supprimer et réinstaller l'application, l'application est à jour etc, rien n'y fait, le problème est toujours là. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


Ci dessous le début du crash log

{"app_name":"tarot","timestamp":"2020-01-09 21:50:56.87 +0100","app_version":"2.3.0","slice_uuid":"b0893497-84c5-3527-a66e-9b0edbecfc04","adam_id":1152555627,"build_version":"1","bundleID":"com.exoty.tarot","share_with_app_devs":true,"is_first_party":false,"bug_type":"109","os_version":"iPhone OS 13.3 (17C54)","incident_id":"8F866F85-5B36-47FD-8832-FC8F464DEBAC","name":"tarot"}
Incident Identifier: 8F866F85-5B36-47FD-8832-FC8F464DEBAC
CrashReporter Key:   90de3d09a91c98d3e15bf092702512cf348bfdce
Hardware Model:      iPhone11,8
Process:             tarot [1316]
Path:                /private/var/containers/Bundle/Application/2E7A5B5A-BAF6-405D-A0EC-FC0623B879A6/tarot.app/tarot
Identifier:          com.exoty.tarot
Version:             1 (2.3.0)
AppStoreTools:       11C29
AppVariant:          1:iPhone11,8:13
Code Type:           ARM-64 (Native)
Role:                Foreground
Parent Process:      launchd [1]
Coalition:           com.exoty.tarot [641]


Date/Time:           2020-01-09 21:50:55.9277 +0100
Launch Time:         2020-01-09 21:50:52.6232 +0100
OS Version:          iPhone OS 13.3 (17C54)
Release Type:        User
Baseband Version:    2.03.07
Report Version:      104

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note:  EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY
Triggered by Thread:  0


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Janvier 2020)

Tu es allé voir dans les commentaires des applications en question sur l'App Store ? 
Possible qu'il y est un problème de compatibilité avec certaines comptes Apple.


----------



## Samcrdl (10 Janvier 2020)

J'ai déjà fait un tour sur les commentaires des applis oui, beaucoup de gens ont le même problème que moi. Niveau compatibilité je ne saurai pas d'où ça peut venir. J'ai contacté le développeur il n'en savent rien...


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Janvier 2020)

Si beaucoup de monde a le même problème, c'est ce cela ne vient ni de toi ni de ton téléphone. Laisse le développeur faire et régler le problème.


----------

